# Rae



## Rae Peckham (2 d ago)

Hi, I'm new to this forum . I have a very beloved Audi TT , year 2002, in excellent condition . Just before Xmas the wipers stopped working and the diagnosis is ... wiper motor and linkage has seized . Audi don't make this part for my model any more so I've been searching for this part on eBay and various scrapyards to no avail . The code is 8N2955023A ... can anybody help ? I'm based in Dorset and work in London . Thanks everyone !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's possible there is a bad earth quite common on the MK1. Attach a seperate cable from battery negative to wiper motor body, does it now run when activated?
Hoggy.


----------



## Rae Peckham (2 d ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It's possible there is a bad earth quite common on the MK1. Attach a seperate cable from battery negative to wiper motor body, does it now run when activated?
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy , I'll pass on to the mechanic at the garage and let you know ... would be amazing if this gets it going !
Rae


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

If it’s not the earth and the linkage is seized then it’ll probably respond well to dismantling & re-greasing, it’s extremely simple to dismantle it.
If the wiper motor has had its day then there’s no need either to buy a 20+ yr old replacement which may fail soon.
The TT wiper motor is physically very small and of marginal performance even when new, it’s an easy job to fit a larger Golf Mk4 item (available new for around £20) to the TT wiper linkage.
You’ll have faster wipers as a result too.
All that needs to be done is to cut a small slot out of one side of the linkage and the Golf item fits perfectly.


----------



## Rae Peckham (2 d ago)

silverbug said:


> If it’s not the earth and the linkage is seized then it’ll probably respond well to dismantling & re-greasing, it’s extremely simple to dismantle it.
> If the wiper motor has had its day then there’s no need either to buy a 20+ yr old replacement which may fail soon.
> The TT wiper motor is physically very small and of marginal performance even when new, it’s an easy job to fit a larger Golf Mk4 item (available new for around £20) to the TT wiper linkage.
> You’ll have faster wipers as a result too.
> ...


Thanks so much for this, really helpful .. I'm feeling much less despondent already ... will keep you posted !


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Rae Peckham said:


> Thanks so much for this, really helpful .. I'm feeling much less despondent already ... will keep you posted !


No worries.
Your motor might be perfectly OK.
When I fitted the Golf motor to my own TT (there was nothing wrong with the original motor, I just wanted to upgrade to the better Golf one!) I was surprised when I removed the old motor & linkage.
One of the linkage spindles was almost totally seized (despite working perfectly OK until this point) so the linkage had to be stripped & re-greased before fitting the new motor.
It was purely luck that I caught it in time, although after 20 years am not surprised that the linkage needed some TLC .


----------



## B5NUT (3 mo ago)

The problem you will find is that garages don't want to strip parts apart, they just want to replace them like for like. So the car is in and out as quickly as possible without too much effort.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

B5NUT said:


> The problem you will find is that garages don't want to strip parts apart, they just want to replace them like for like. So the car is in and out as quickly as possible without too much effort.


This is sadly true, unless a smaller, possibly mobile mechanic/outfit can be used?……


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Rae. I have a wiper motor and linkage here from a 225 I broke recently. I was going to save it for spare, but happy to sel it and post it to you as a helping hand for another forum member.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)




----------

